# Bricked?



## geomonroe (Nov 10, 2012)

went from cm9 nightly to AOPK.
bootloader is there can only access TWRP.
TWRP, error /sd card will not mount.
os doctor failed restore.
nothing but TWRP accessible from bootloader.
file manager shows all files empty. no backups accessible.
is this recoverable?


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

geomonroe said:


> went from cm9 nightly to AOPK.
> bootloader is there can only access TWRP.
> TWRP, error /sd card will not mount.
> os doctor failed restore.
> ...


If you can still Boot and enter USB mode then you can easily reinstall. You can install Jelly Bean even, its your choice I explain how to install each version (CM7 CM9 CM10) just follow the instructions.






Full Thread about it here:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-how-to-install-jcsullins-cyanogenmod10-preview-3-with-sound-updated-1182012/


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

geomonroe said:


> went from cm9 nightly to AOPK.
> bootloader is there can only access TWRP.
> TWRP, error /sd card will not mount.
> os doctor failed restore.
> ...


Your Touchpad is in no way bricked. You probably need to repartition your whole sd card.

At what percent does the webOS Doctor stop? 8%? 12%? That's what we need to know to unbrick.


----------



## geomonroe (Nov 10, 2012)

OK, will have to rerun the doc when i get home, as i cant recall, will post A.S.A.P.


----------



## geomonroe (Nov 10, 2012)

web doc got to 8%.


----------



## geomonroe (Nov 10, 2012)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> If you can still Boot and enter USB mode then you can easily reinstall. You can install Jelly Bean even, its your choice I explain how to install each version (CM7 CM9 CM10) just follow the instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can get to usb mode but cant see table in my computer


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

geomonroe said:


> went from cm9 nightly to AOPK.
> bootloader is there can only access TWRP.
> TWRP, error /sd card will not mount.
> os doctor failed restore.
> ...


You said in your first post that you could still access Twrp. Isn't one of the newer features of TWRP being able to access your SD card from your computer by mounting the USB storage? Have a look for that and see if you can transfer files over while in TWRP. Have you tried to reflash your Rom and Gapps in TWRP yet?


----------



## geomonroe (Nov 10, 2012)

do not know how to do that, willing to learn though, if you want to show me how:}


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

http://forum.cyanogenmod.org/topic/39860-the-official-fix-your-touchpad-8-12-stopped-no-sd-opps-reformat-crap-thread/

Follow those instructions it will fix your problem. Your sd card is just corrupted.


----------



## geomonroe (Nov 10, 2012)

thanks Remolten,
turns out that first hyperlink is just for finaltorrent, do you have any idea what that package contains, i tryed to sign up to that forum but the spam gaurd is broke


----------



## geomonroe (Nov 10, 2012)

sorry for all the questions, i really use the pad a lot so i hope you will all bear my insistent questions until my tablets fixed.
is anyone a member of the cynogenmod forum referred to in #9 post, i tried to start an account but the spam guard generates the same code everytime, i tried to start an account using firefox and chrome but got the same problem


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

The suite is simply a bunch of drivers and such. If you have WebOS Quick Install or have used webOS doctor before you should be good to go. If you still need some stuff I can look through the code and give you links.


----------



## geomonroe (Nov 10, 2012)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14249-the-official-fix-your-touchpad-8-12-stopped-no-sd-opps-reformat-crap-thread/
turns out this thread from this forum had the links with the files. too tired to start again tonight.
thanks for all your help will keep you all informed.


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

geomonroe said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...at-crap-thread/
> turns out this thread from this forum had the links with the files. too tired to start again tonight.
> thanks for all your help will keep you all informed.


Hope you get it fixed


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

geomonroe said:


> went from cm9 nightly to AOPK.
> bootloader is there can only access TWRP.
> TWRP, error /sd card will not mount.
> os doctor failed restore.
> ...


Trying to install AOKP while CM9 was still installed is probably what got you into trouble. Those files are installed in the /boot folder which has limited space and the reason WebOS Doctor failed is there was not enough room in the /boot folder.

You need to get all traces of Android off your TouchPad and see if it will boot to WebOS. If you can get that much done, then you don't need to run WebOS Doctor.. Do you know how to run ACMEUninstaller? Doing that will remove everything Android wise, reset memory, partitions and leave you with the way your TouchPad was before you installed CM. If you cannot boot WebOS after running ACMEUninstaller, then you need to try running the Doctor again and hopefully this time it will be successful since you cleaned out Android.

FYI, ACMEUninstaller does not remove anything from the SD card, so music, photos, app data files and the like are still there. If you are able to boot WebOS, going to settings/device info, reset options, and you will see a way to erase usb drive.(that's WebOS speak for SD card). Run that and it will clean up the SD card.

I strongly suggest that one never run WebOS Doctor unless your TouchPad will not boot WebOS. If you need to reset WebOS back to factory condition, go to settings/device info/ reset options and run the Full Secure Erase. The battery should be fully charged as this takes 45 minutes to an hour.


----------



## geomonroe (Nov 10, 2012)

i have run the uninstaller, i see no evidence that it does anything past starting to initialize.
the only acme i see working is the installer and of coarse it stalls and asks for reboot.
i watched a YouTube and the gentleman ran the fix mentioned above and with just about every request he sent to the tab he got a response, my tab has response only to the install call, all other commands go unanswered, and the topaz image and uninstaller commands stall out with no response at all. 
even in the TWRP. i get no response from any commands there, the most i can do is navigate through the partition files most of which are empty.
also the store file that the fix calls for to be removed and rebuilt is a no go on the rebuild.

question, if i can re partition the drive through debian's disk utility can i run web doctor with success or install cm9 with success?


----------



## geomonroe (Nov 10, 2012)

thank you for hanging in there i am not ready to give up on a fix, the greatest thing about a broken machine is we can all learn a lot from it, i just wish we could do this in a sandbox and not on "MY PRECIOUUUSSSSS":}


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Have you been reading this thread?

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/25858-touchpad-backup-with-qpst-need-this-for-unbricking/


----------



## geomonroe (Nov 10, 2012)

[{SOLVED}]
Ran
1. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1426244
2. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1483066&page=3 (did not go to #27 post)
3. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=33976038#post33976038 (followed #157 post)
PS. YOU GUYS AND GALS ARE THE BBBBBBOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMBBBBBBBBBBBBBB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## geomonroe (Nov 10, 2012)

thank you all for the help i really appreciate the help, hope this info will help others


----------

